# All mountain Freestyle board



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Welcome!

Weight?
Boot Size?
Ability?
Riding Style?
etc


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm 1m70, 73kg, vans implant size us 10.
I ride weekly indoor (freestyle)and when I go to the moutains groomers and some fresh snow (if I'm lucky).
Advanced rider. I like a board to be mainly camber


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The new Kilroy is really good. 

That or a Rome Buckshot or Gang Plank.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I really like the box knife. But I'd second the buckshot recommendation.


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

Thx fpr the advise. Rome buckshot is indeed also an option.
I am gone get the rome d.o.d bindings to combine with the new board.
(Cartels reflex are awesome but damage my topsheet, as I read others have this problem to)
Is the kilroy 3d gonna not gonna be to soft? Difficult to find reviews from this board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's cause it ain't out yet. It's your typical mid flex freestyle twin capable around the mountain. Like a better Parkitect for a Burton comparison. 

D.O.D.s are solid. Those on a Buckshot are a top 5 park set up for me.


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

Thx Nivek!


----------



## Nevergrewup (Jul 29, 2019)

*All mountain??*

The Huck knife, or Kilroy are more park boards, more on the softer flex.. If you want all-mountain freestyle, I would consider capita DOA, Bataleon Evil Twin, Burton Free Thinker, GNU headspace. I'm seeing a TON of riders picking up Signal boards. The DISRUPTOR IS amazing. These boards Ive mentioned are more TWIN boards not directional. If you want a more parky board, consider the huck knife, Kilroy, capita ultrafear or Outerspace living. The new Signal boards are going to drop in a week, keep an eye out.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve rode all major brand boards and bindings. Lib has the slowest bases I’ve ever ridden. I’d only ride C3 tech of theirs but you will be slow....... 

Best two board brands, Burton & Jones. Both extremely well built but I really like Jones bases. Fastest I’ve ridden. 

I’d recommend Burton Flight Attendant, amazing board or Jones Explorer or Aviator. Both fantastic boards. 

Best bindings, Burton Malavitta Reflex. Hands down....their is none better all around. 

Good luck! Cheers!


----------



## Igor Magerov (Aug 8, 2019)

yes i agree


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Shredad64 said:


> I’ve rode all major brand boards and bindings. Lib has the slowest bases I’ve ever ridden. I’d only ride C3 tech of theirs but you will be slow.......
> 
> Best two board brands, Burton & Jones. Both extremely well built but I really like Jones bases. Fastest I’ve ridden.
> 
> ...


I bought a Flight Attendant at the end of last season when the clearance sales were on. My very limited experience with it in spring mush conditions was all good, although it felt significantly heavier than my other boards. Mind you, that might make it more of a battleship in choppy conditions. I'll find out this year.

What I'm really looking forward to is having the EST bindings available so that I can just setback the bindings when there's a fresh dump.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shredad64 said:


> I’ve rode all major brand boards and bindings. Lib has the slowest bases I’ve ever ridden. I’d only ride C3 tech of theirs but you will be slow.......
> 
> Best two board brands, Burton & Jones. Both extremely well built but I really like Jones bases. Fastest I’ve ridden.
> 
> ...


So have I. I also know that there are 3 base material manufacturers out there. My Zoid isnt any slower than my Kilroy, or Clovis, or Ego, or Agent...

Malavitas are solid, best binding ever? Nah. Rode them for a whole year, sold em. Haven't sold my El Hefes, Lien FS or Klutches or Lien ATs or Flux DS. 

Everybody has preferences, and to be blunt and maybe petty, your whopping 14 posts hasn't earned you blanket statement status.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

lol......U crack me up bro! Go grab ur sippy and snuggle up with boomer....All will be ok kiddo.... ? Seriously, another person opinion is just that, no need to be attacking.... Oh, that’s right, ur a veteran with lots of posts....unreal! ??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shredad64 said:


> lol......U crack me up bro! Go grab ur sippy and snuggle up with boomer....All will be ok kiddo.... ? Seriously, another person opinion is just that, no need to be attacking.... Oh, that’s right, ur a veteran with lots of posts....unreal! ??


You came in and make blanket statements as facts, not opinions. I called you out. I guess you can't handle it.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Shredad64 said:


> lol......U crack me up bro! Go grab ur sippy and snuggle up with boomer....All will be ok kiddo.... ? Seriously, another person opinion is just that, no need to be attacking.... Oh, that’s right, ur a veteran with lots of posts....unreal! ??



Hey Shreddad, if you are done with patronizing Nivek, you could pop over to Angrysnowboarder on Youtube, and see some videos by Nivek and Burton Avenger.

Both of these guys have worked in the industry for years. 

or... you could keep digging that hole. whatever.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I just want to know what/who Boomer is? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

smellysell said:


> I just want to know what/who Boomer is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Could be about "Here's Boomer", an early 80s TV show about a dog who helps people, and breaks the 4th wall by talking to the audience. 

As insults go I guess it's wholesome, feel-good and family friendly.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

1. I have an opinion, just like you. 2. Can you tell me what a blanket statement is? I would put my years & experience to your utube whatever any day! Bring it brother...


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Grow up son, check the ego. It’s an ugly thing.....cheers brau


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shredad64 said:


> 1. I have an opinion, just like you. 2. Can you tell me what a blanket statement is? I would put my years & experience to your utube whatever any day! Bring it brother...


Community poll:

Should I enlighten this chucklenut? Or just let him seethe in his ignorance?


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Please do so enlighten buttercup.... I’m waiting to be impressed here! ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Shredad64 said:


> Please do so enlighten buttercup.... I’m waiting to be impressed here! ?


Sorry, I'm still waiting for the actual snowboarders of the group to give their opinion before I make a decision.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Community poll:
> 
> Should I enlighten this chucklenut? Or just let him seethe in his ignorance?


Don't bother wasting your time. Let's focus on the upcoming 2020 reviews.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Also, you recommended 3 all mountain/freeride boards to someone asking about midsoft twins.... pay attention and think before you speak.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

lol..Um ok


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Should I enlighten this chucklenut? Or just let him seethe in his ignorance?


Leave it, no point


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Agreed. Cheers ?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I vote for vengeance! May it rain from the sky! Or not, like, I don’t even care.


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Now I'm thinking of keeping the process off axis just as a park board.
And getting a second board for all the rest.
Thinking jones MT, burton skeleton Key or Custom camber,.
Would this be a good 2 board quiver?
Or would you point me towards something else?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jonas Mahieu said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Now I'm thinking of keeping the process off axis just as a park board.
> And getting a second board for all the rest.
> ...


Ha missed this thread first time around. It's funny.

I think you should go even more freeride than the MT/Custom (not familiar with the SK). Something fairly stiff with some decent setback and taper to properly compliment the Process.


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm going for the Skeleton Key.
Now do I take a 150 or a 154?
71kg, us10 boot for all mountain use.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jonas Mahieu said:


> I'm going for the Skeleton Key.
> 
> Now do I take a 150 or a 154?
> 
> 71kg, us10 boot for all mountain use.


Just looked it up and yeah the SK seems like it's in the freeride direction. 154 for sure judging by B's size guide - you could even go 158.


----------



## Jonas Mahieu (Jun 23, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> Just looked it up and yeah the SK seems like it's in the freeride direction. 154 for sure judging by B's size guide - you could even go 158.


Thx Snow Hound


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Jonas Mahieu said:


> I'm going for the Skeleton Key.
> Now do I take a 150 or a 154?
> 71kg, us10 boot for all mountain use.


I'm the opposite. I have a skeleton key and was looking at the Kilroy 3d for my everyday resort/park board. 

I just don't know if it will hold up outside the park.


----------



## Kingrod (Sep 16, 2019)

Aim for rossignol
?


----------

